# i'll have a boat on the rocks please!!!!



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

saw this boat on the jetty in P O C,,, hope everybody is ok!!!!


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

im sure he is. he just left his anchor at home! lol!


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

That'll buff out .........


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

ouch!


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

that water looks good down there


----------



## sergio380 (Dec 13, 2008)

maybe had a few too many to drink and is wondering where the hell i park my boat. LOL


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

looks like they wanted to get a good seat for the fireworks show next weekend...


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Not that it matters, but at least it's not a 2010 37' Contender!!!sad3sm


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

LMFAO!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prolly hurt his pride more than anything!


----------



## divingmatt (Dec 7, 2008)

Boy wouldn't it be nice to have carfax for boats! For sale: newer model gulf coast variside w/ evinrude etec,minor Hull scratches,recently kept in dry storage! Lmao!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

almost made it!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*yeah*



Sharkzilla said:


> that water looks good down there


but that's the POC "little jetties", not the ship channel jetties. those are on the ICW that open up to matagorda bay. I was havin a brain faht with that pier in the background for a minute there....


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

just another testemonial for gulf coast being the shallowest running boat on the market, this is his usual parking spot , i actually dont even use a trailer i just drive mine home on the street


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

wonder how there going to get it off!!! they mine get a high tide with the storm in the gulf!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Navi said:


> almost made it!


X2...I'll bet he upgrades to a 250 so that he will clear it next time!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

New. Dry storage location near Port O'Connor. Our newest facility is adjacent to gulf and jetty; Hydraulic lift NOT included. Slots available for all boats sizes. :spineyes:


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I suspect he was fed up with fighting the boat ramp crowd and just decided to just carry the boat down to the little jetty and launch there.


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

"Here, hold my beer and watch this",,,,,,


----------



## EasyLimits (Feb 4, 2010)

maybe he was using the jetty as a ramp to have some fun and get airborne


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's a question for the marine lawyers: At what point in time is a boat considered abandoned and subject to be "salvaged" by the next person who boards it?

Or is that an urban myth?


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

I see so many pics of boats in places with no water. How exactly do you park atop a jetty or as many do down here in South Florida, Hit a channel marker? If you are that stupid or that ****ed up I have a very simple solution DONT GO BOATING! Why is this concept overlooked by so many


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

xtreme said:


> I see so many pics of boats in places with no water. How exactly do you park atop a jetty or as many do down here in South Florida, Hit a channel marker? If you are that stupid or that ****ed up I have a very simple solution DONT GO BOATING! Why is this concept overlooked by so many


Actually my wife's great grand father hit a channel marker a few years ago but it was determined that he'd had a severe stroke and couldn't turne the wheel.


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

fishin styx said:


> Actually my wife's great grand father hit a channel marker a few years ago but it was determined that he'd had a severe stroke and couldn't turne the wheel.


I truly hope that he recovered but I think you got my original point. I dont see alot of stories about the elderly launching onto Jettys or hitting the markers. I hear ALOT of stories of "Well we left the bar and" the usual ending to that beginning has something to do with an immovable object that may or may not be in the water and a boat on top of, embedded in, or stuck under.


----------



## redtrout (Nov 3, 2005)

Can you imagine sitting there on the jetties, minding your own business and wham, this thing comes sliding up beside you. Maybe the guy on the left there is not just sitting.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

There were lots of boat in places where boats usually aren't this weekend in POC. The offshore tourny was at Caracol which is just right at the little jetty. When I came back through there saturday, a large offshore boat was backing up to where the tourney was set up and a barge was leaving. Not much room left. Plus there where several bikinis walking around, you know distractions.


----------



## fishinfool3846 (Apr 24, 2005)

I actually got out and waded to this boat and wondering the story on this. I got to the boat and the hull is totaled and wont be repaired. There was still water dripping off it when I was there about 1PM and it wasnt there when I went out at 6am. Three ice chests in the boat and nothing else. No fishing gear and no blood or signs of trauma that I could see in the boat.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Bet she hit the GPS waypoint for the big jetties when she was still inside the canal. Made the turn East a bit too early.


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

"couldn't find a meter....but here's four bucks."


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Bet she hit the GPS waypoint for the big jetties when she was still inside the canal. Made the turn East a bit too early.


x2 that's my assumption as well. If it wasnt there at 6am, and was there at 1:00 pm it had to be daylight when it happened. Kind of weird unless his steering got jammed and locked up.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Only the Shadow knows!

But, I would wish to hear the story!

Is this a job for Sea Tow?

Now, is that a vari side Gulf Coast? (or was)


----------



## flounderstalker (Apr 13, 2010)

Fishin Tails said:


> x2 that's my assumption as well. If it wasnt there at 6am, and was there at 1:00 pm it had to be daylight when it happened. Kind of weird unless his steering got jammed and locked up.


It would have to be the steering AND the throttle


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Stuff happens


----------



## fishinfool3846 (Apr 24, 2005)

There was no way they were headed to the Big Jetty because it was headed toward Boggy. I dont know what happened but was very curious- it would be hard for any salvage boat to get in there because it is shallow on both sides. I guess a long rope and drag it into the Intercoastal and go from there. Ill just watch and wait for someone that knows and keep guessing until then.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

2 more pics


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

There is about as much parking lot out there as there is at poc marinas.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I think I see a Slick just south of where he is parked. Somebody tell the "orange shirt" to fish on the other side.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 8, 2006)

I knew gulf coast boats run skinny, but dang. ........that's skinny.


----------



## Bandit Six (Mar 7, 2010)

That hurts just looking at it. They probably need a crane barge to keep it from sinking when they take it off.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

No Dummy ! The sign says Rocks, not Docks.


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

thats definately,,,,not 'James Bond'


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

When was the pic taken? Can't tell by the photo. I know someone that has done this and fortunately not my group of fishermen.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

i took the pic sunday 6/27


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Wonder what happened to the water skier? Must have been looking back.


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

So how is that guy on the end of the Jetty supposed to get back to land. Those rocks can be SLIPPERY!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

the dude in the orange shirt should have gone and sat inside the boat and fished from it....could you imagine the looks that would have gotten?


----------



## lilsamo (Aug 8, 2005)

Ouch. I want a GC Vari-side for my next boat. Just..not that one.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Good, another idiot off the water for awhile.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Brings new meaning to "their tear'n em up at the jetties"


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

I THINK I WILL TRY THAT IN MINE THIS WEEK


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Wait until the oil slick get here and push it off.


----------



## davfinport (Jun 9, 2010)

Better pic. Ole boy will be pushed off by Alex, then more **** in the bay.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

davfinport said:


> Better pic. Ole boy will be pushed off by Alex, then more **** in the bay.


Nice shot! I can't believe that thing is still there.


----------



## davfinport (Jun 9, 2010)

ossnap said:


> Nice shot! I can't believe that thing is still there.


Not sure if it is, my buddy has a house close by, and walked over there Sun morn. They think it happened Sat night (Sun morn). He knows a lot of people in POC, and none of them know who it is. I'm sure someone can tell by the # on the boat. Hopefully I didn't get someone in trouble, and everyone was ok.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I bet someone borrowed a boat from someone without permission.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

That boat would look better without those side rails on it.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Think the anchor will hold at high tide  ?


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

thats a much better pic, that had to have hurt!! he had to be have been cruzin to get on top of those rocks like that...


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

how is the lower unit not all jacked up???


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

You can look the owner up for free on this site:

https://apps.tpwd.state.tx.us/tora/legal.jsf


----------



## davfinport (Jun 9, 2010)

TheGoose said:


> You can look the owner up for free on this site:
> 
> https://apps.tpwd.state.tx.us/tora/legal.jsf


Oh ****, I knew it. :help::ac550:


----------



## davfinport (Jun 9, 2010)

crashboatbasin said:


> thats a much better pic, that had to have hurt!! he had to be have been cruzin to get on top of those rocks like that...


Wasn't tryin to steal your thunder, I actually sent my buddy your pic -because you can see the little jetties from his living room - and he fired right back with this one... Regardless, that had to have been a wild ride, and I'm fairly certain that aint bird **** on those rocks. sad3sm


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

You guys should have a little more respect. From what I heard the guy driving had a massive heart attack and was found slumped over the console when the boat was discovered. A passing tow boat found him and called the USCG.


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

ALMOST NO DAMAGE A WAVE SET HIM UP THERE REAL EASY AND GULF COAST ARE SH-T HOUSE TUFF JUST WAITING ON HIGH TIDE MOST CANT SAY THERE BOAT WOULD HAVE SURVIVED


----------



## davfinport (Jun 9, 2010)

seadave said:


> You guys should have a little more respect. From what I heard the guy driving had a massive heart attack and was found slumped over the console when the boat was discovered. A passing tow boat found him and called the USCG.


Well, wouldn't you wonder? Dude, not trying to call a conclusion, just people were looking for one. If that is true about the massive cardiac arrest, I pass along my condolences. However, not once did I wish anyone was hurt in the incident, and actually said "hope everyone was ok". None of this is my **** business anyway; unless my kids were night fishing off of that jetty. (It was a full moon, for your info) and a good amount of people go out there.


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

Barrett said:


> Brings new meaning to "their tear'n em up at the jetties"


Dang this is funny stuff, keep em comin! And I agree with davfinport, if someone was hurt than i hope they are ok, but when one sees this without explanation then one will automatically jump to conclusions. Again, hope the driver is ok!


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

ouch...the skeg does look broken


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

seadave said:


> You guys should have a little more respect. From what I heard the guy driving had a massive heart attack and was found slumped over the console when the boat was discovered. A passing tow boat found him and called the USCG.


Sorry to hear that. It makes you think twice about doing solo trips as you get older. We have all been wondering for days what was going on with this boat. This whole thing seemed very strange. Where did you get the information? Seems like The Dolphin in POC would have picked up this story by now. Maybe not.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

I'd like to have the leaning post off of that bad boy for my boat!


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Fishin Tails said:


> Sorry to hear that. It makes you think twice about doing solo trips as you get older. We have all been wondering for days what was going on with this boat. This whole thing seemed very strange. Where did you get the information? Seems like The Dolphin in POC would have picked up this story by now. Maybe not.


The towboaters were talking about it all morning on the VHF. Seemed to be a hot topic of conversation from Freeport to Aransas Pass. I don't know the outcome or if it was even true. I hope the individual is OK regardless...


----------



## CapnPerk (Aug 16, 2004)

*The Hangover*



RACK EM UP 31 said:


> "couldn't find a meter....but here's four bucks."


At's funny rite dar...


----------



## FishTC (Jun 30, 2010)

Saw this on sunday and finally had to call a local guide Tuesday night to get the story. He said that a couple of the large offshore boats from the Saturday tournament blew out of there that evening and the wake washed the boat up there. Finally made sense based on the little damage to the boat.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

so washed up or heart attack? Either way hope the driver is OK. You would think it would be smashed up in the front if he hit going so fast as to end up on top of the rocks.


----------



## spot n dot guy (Dec 30, 2007)

So Seadave had it wrong, it was a wave. Hope every one was okay. That is still an OOOH **** case lol.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

x2


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

FishTC said:


> Saw this on sunday and finally had to call a local guide Tuesday night to get the story. He said that a couple of the large offshore boats from the Saturday tournament blew out of there that evening and the wake washed the boat up there. Finally made sense based on the little damage to the boat.


So if the wake washed that boat up onto the rocks, what would have happend to fishermen fishing those rocks. There is no where to go to get away from those waves.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

FishTC said:


> Saw this on sunday and finally had to call a local guide Tuesday night to get the story. He said that a couple of the large offshore boats from the Saturday tournament blew out of there that evening and the wake washed the boat up there. Finally made sense based on the little damage to the boat.


So the offshore boats have to pay for the recovery and damage? Are you responsible for your own wake and the damage it causes?


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

i have always been told you are responsible for what your wake damages!!


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

wow that sucks


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

another sad case of........road head.


----------



## SKIPPER G (Mar 3, 2008)

*I talk with the customer that own this boat and he is ok, he will be bringing the boat to me next week. His GPS blinded him he said he was ok, just his pride got hurt tall all. I guess you can say Our Gulf Coast do run shallow!*


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Reckon he complained about the jetty fishermen "potlicking" him?


----------

